# Out of place report



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Took a headboat trip today. Left out of Lynhaven went to the high rise bridge on the CBBT. Caught a whole bunch of under sized gray trout. Probably wasnt but 5 keepers caught on the entire boat. Alot of folks were diapointed. I however caught one real nice one, when compared to what was caught. It was around four pounds and won me the big fish pool. So i paid my trip and put 25 in my pocket. Not bad for a half day on the water.

So if you were thinking of investing the 26 dollars you may want to wait until the bigger fish move in. Stick to the pier and surf for now


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Them little greys azre in there thick from the 12MM on up to the high rise!

That's a good bait stop if your live lining for some bigger fish.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sure is 15 minutes and you could fill up the live well. Only problem is only legal to possess 12" and above so be careful and mesure them first


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i was wondering why the nancy ann was all the way out there the other day... kinda funny that they'll run yah out there for $25, but won't run past the 2nd. island during the fall when they're chargin' $30  that's a LONG haul in them bathtubs... how much fishin' time did you get in?


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

yea was a long run got about 2 hours fishing time in but we kept moving around so actual wet line time was more like 90 min


----------

